# Propagating Compact Aponogeton (Aponogeton ulvaceus)



## Fishguy2727 (Feb 24, 2008)

My Aponogeton ulvaceus has flowered and I was wondering what methods people have used to propagate it or related species. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have tried self-fertilization by brushing the flower spike with a paintbrush, but it doesn't work. The flowers are not self-fertile. I guess you need two flowering plants that can be cross-fertilized.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Feb 24, 2008)

Another forum said to use your fingers and gently fertilize them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A paintbrush (a small one for watercolors) works better than fingers. Also, bobbing the flower spike up and down in the water so that it spreads pollen on the water and then picks it up again, also works. However, these things only work if the plant is a species or variety that can self fertilize. In my experience, Aponogeton crispus and A. fenestralis will self-fertilize, but A. ulvaceous will not. Actually, the large narrow-leaved variety of A. fenestralis that has pink flowers with five flower spikes did not self-fertilize, but the smaller, broader-leaved variety with white two-spiked flowers did self-fertilize for me. 

Right now, I have an Aponogeton cross between crispus and rigidifolius that came to me from Cavan, who got it from Christel Kasselmann, and it is flowering abundantly, and, so far, I have not got any seeds after brushing a couple of flower spikes with a paintbrush.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Feb 24, 2008)

What do the seeds look like?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of lace plant seeds. Actually they are fruits. The seeds are inside, enclosed in the ovaries. After a while the fruits disintegrate releasing the seeds which are enclosed in a pink, water-repellent seed coat. The seeds float around for a few days and then the seed coat disintegrates, releasing the embryo which drops down and starts producing a root and some leaves immediately.










This is a picture (overexposed, unfortunately) showing the little embryos producing their first roots and leaves.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi all, I'm using my finger (careful not to brake the flowers) to fertilize them. I don't need to cross pollinating from two flowers. 

I pollinate them one by one. 









The fruits









The plantlets


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

ragn4rok, Did you cross fertilize your A. ulvaceus (transfer pollen from one plant to the other) or did you self-fertilize (transfer pollen from the stamens of the flower spike to the carpels of the same spike)? I had an A. ulvaceus plant that produced many flowers, but I could never get seeds by self-fertilizing.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

I did self-fertilize them. But, actually, It doesn't matter if you try to cross fertilize them or not. IMO, It's a little more difficult to transfer pollen from one plant to the other as they usually flower at different time. 

Regards,
Jeffrey


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is interesting that you can self fertilize your plants, because I had a plant that refused to self fertilize. I know that there are at least two varieties of A. ulvaceus, and probably there is enough genetic dffferences within the species that some varieties can self-fertilize.


----------

